# Beat the Hell Outta Uwe Boll!!



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

*Horrorview.com*

That's right, people; now's your chance to beat the living crap out of Germany's most vile export since the Volkswagon Thing, Mr. Uwe Boll! The director, tired of critics trashing his films, has issued an open challenge to anyone who has had two negative reviews of his movies published in 2005 (which leaves me out, 'cause I only had the chance to trash one. I'm also a hundred pounds more than the maximum weight class, and probably two heads taller than Boll). The five "most outspoken" critics will then be whisked away to Vancouver, put up in a hotel, and take part in boxing matches against the director on the set of his latest crapsterpiece, POSTAL. Oh, and the footage of these fights will, of course, somehow be put into the film.

http://www.horrorview.com/News Files/613Uwe.htm

http://www.aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=23578


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Aaahhh, how we love Dr. Boll around these parts. I can only think of one director who is worse than the odious Uwe and that's that no-talent, David DeCoteau. I am hard pressed at any given time to figure which of these waste's of flesh I detest more, but if you twisted my arm right now, I would have to give DeCoteau the nod, but that in no way lets Boll off the hook. Far from it. The best thing that could happen to that man is an alligator farm, floundering in the water about to go down for the third time surrounded by gators that haven't been fed for days. As you can see, I have VERY definite ideas about this matter.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

That guy... couldn't even beat up _me_. And I haven't seen any of his movies.


----------

